

Intel Risks It All (Again) - yarapavan
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/140/intel-risks-it-all-again.html

======
JCThoughtscream
What interests me most was the comment about the pivot away from compliance to
Moore's Law. Could it be that we might be nearing the /commercial/ limits of
Moore's Law, where the consumer-level demand for more speed and power has
tapered off? Or is this merely a reflection of the increasingly green-friendly
market?

~~~
whatusername
"Green Friendly" also equals laptop friendly.

As cool as something like the IBM Power7 chips look - I'm not sure I want one
of them sitting on my lap..

------
tetha
How ironic, an inter-page-ad of 'fast company' blocked me for a few seconds.

